# How does one become an animal trainer?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been thinking lots and lots and lots about what I want to do as a career and what I'd like to do in the future and it always leads back to something with animals. So ive been thinking a lot about animal behaviour/training something of the sorts. I know this isnt exactly something you go to a college for as i view it more as a 'trade' but Id really like to think about it. There are a few canine schools in my area that offer a 16 weeks hands on class... its about $5,000. Would this be a normal cost for it? If it were a college my parents would have no problem with the money but because its 16 weeks and not an official college they are not so thrilled with the idea. I have joined a few clubs in the area and Joey and I are actually taking another class right now.. I think even being a rep for a food or dog company could be something im interested in doing.. all I like to talk about are dogs this, dogs that  So where should I start? 

Anything and everything is appreciated


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a though - the last class I took with Cookie, the trainer had an assistant to help her out during class. It seems like this would be a good way to learn the ropes and get some experience. Lots of fields are a catch-22 - you can't really attract clients without experience, and you can't get any experience without clients. :doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It depends on what you want. Here in the states, if you want to become a behaviorist, you have to have some vet school training.

For the program you listed, do they help with job placement after you complete the course?

I actually used a trainer for various classes over the last 8 years. During that time I was fostering dogs/puppies. When she decided to offer in home boarding training, she contacted me to see if I wanted to work for her. So I do that now when I am not fostering for the rescue.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey I got some great advice from this forum on this topic and I think the best was finding a trainer willing to offer you an apprenticeship  I think I've found one who is positive only and I'm very excited! We're having lunch soon  I've also been reading lots of books... Can't think of a better career!    Good luck! Very excited for you!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're serious about becoming a professional dog trainer, you'll need to find another successfull trainer you can apprentice with for a few years. (Yes, that's YEARS) 
You can't learn to "read" a dog(s) in a few weeks or a couple of months. It takes extensive experience with lots of dogs to develop your eye for reading canine body language, and you need a mentor there with you every step of the way. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool thank you everyone for all the awesome info! I also thought that a 16week course seemed a little short.. I'll have to find out if they help you find an apprenticeship somewhere after the course... I'll also talk to the trainer Joey and I are working with.. maybe he has a few tips as well. I know this is totally not something that happens over night.. but now is my 'starting' time. I'm trying to surround myself around animals and dogs as much as possible. I just got a second job at a doggy day care, and I'm looking at local vet offices as well (i used to work at a vet for 2 years) Hopefully I could even just ask a teacher to step in on some classes and be used an 'extra' in a training class.... lots to think about. Thank you all again!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I apprenticed with a NADOI instructor for close to four years. I also worked with her with herding. Classes can teach you alot, but hands on experience and working with someone is invaluable. As someone said, it isn't short term, but really working long term to learn the best. You said it offers hands on classes, but hands on classes in what? When I was apprenticing, behaviorist was a bad word in the dog world. We didn't dare say we were behaviorists back then. I already had a degree in psychology and much of what is done in behavior for both dogs and kids are similar. I often find it humorous that what we do in the dog world is twenty years later found in education.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jamm - if you have $5000 to spare, I would spend it on dog classes, attending seminars, and so forth. I'm sure you will have more fun that way. 

Everything else I would suggest - it sounds like you are already there. The doggy day care job sounds like a great start. As does joining clubs (classes and seminars are cheaper that way, right?)

Other than that puppy class is a great place to start with - and instructors usually need 1-2 assistants to make the rounds if they have a lot of people. My sister did this years ago (no pay other than getting a nice discount for classes she was taking with her dog). She did puppy class and ob1. Obedience 1 is an eyeopener... and you learn a LOT about dog psychology at those classes with the 5-6 month olds developing attitudes and rescue dogs, etc... 

As far as college - go for it. Psychology and business degrees will be useful in the long run. 

Good luck<:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would add that if you want to be beyond the average pet trainer and really make a living at it, you need to have some sort of specialty. Behaviour will take university training--the U of G does have a graduate program with that specialty in concert with OVC. If you are thinking more obedience/agility it would be a good idea to be taking classes with your dog and competing with him at an advanced level. Most of the top trainers have built their reputation based on their accomplishments with the dogs they have trained as well as with the handlers they have trained to train their own dogs!

You have some very good trainers in the Ottawa area--Frances Holmes is one who has a school that offers competition level classes. She owns The Training Hall The Training Hall - About Us and runs her school Paws4Thought from it with a focus on competitive obedience. She shares the space with Jim and Judy Stewart who run True Companion True Companion Dog Obedience School All good trainers in my experience--Judy owns my Bonnie's sister Eve, and Frances is honourary auntie to their brother Baron when the girls at his house are in season!


----------



## Dubuque dog trainer (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Jamm,

I'm a professional dog trainer and I could advise you on different programs. I have attended several. Professional dog training is a career change for me. I started out as a registered nurse and spent 30-some years in the medical field before deciding to do something different. 

I would advise you to not look to dog training as a full time career, but rather develop your dog training expertise as you pursue a career that will serve as your meal ticket. The best schools are The Karen Pryor Academy for Animal Training & Behavior and the Jean Donaldson Academy. 

I am a Karen Pryor grad and can say that it was an excellent program. Karen Pryor was one of the early proponents of force-free dog training and responsible for helping to bring clicker training to dog training. Jean Donaldson ran the academy at the SFSPCA until recently when she branched out on her own and started her online program. 

The only drawback of the Donaldson program is that you do not get any hands on experience. However, the information you get in that program would be very good! Both of these programs are about $5000. 

I can tell you that the Karen Pryor Academy is like being enrolled full time in college for 6 months. I know because I have both an undergraduate and graduate degree. 

Modern day trainers have more education than trainers of previous decades. I think. I think that having at least a bachelor's degree and coursework in biology, psychology and business would help you. 

To gain experience, volunteer at an animal shelter. You will see all types of dogs. Some shelters, like one I volunteered at have programs for providing some basic training to the dogs there to help them get adopted. 

You could also look for a trainer to apprentice under, but be very selective! Look for a knowledgeable positive reinforcement trainer.

Good luck!


----------

